# Thomas/ Grady county



## Joelb07

Got a couple food plots sprouting. Some good bucks on camera


----------



## Stratos201XL

That's good news. I know the rain is helping out a lot. Is the buck in your picture taken off this lease in Thomas County? I have been looking for something closer to Florida. I'm set for this year up near Lumpkin.


----------



## Joelb07

What lease?


----------



## Stratos201XL

In Thomas County? Or mine in Lumpkin?


----------



## Joelb07

No it was not killed in Thomas county.


----------



## Stratos201XL

10-4.  It is a beautiful deer for sure.


----------



## Joelb07

Thanks. The bucks are still in the summer patterns how bout where you are


----------



## Stratos201XL

This year on our lease, they have planted a few fields in peanuts.  They planted them late so they will be into the rifle season before they harvest them.

This past weekend we saw a ton of deer on the peanut fields and several real nice bucks.  My son was super excited.  He can't wait for muzzleloader so he can get 1st shot at them.  We are up near Lumpkin.


----------



## Joelb07

Bucks still in packs. Deer movement hasn't picked up a whole lot


----------



## southGAlefty

Been seeing does in the food plots late evenings. Planted my winter stuff yesterday afternoon just before the rain and think we got just enough to make them germinate. I'm so ready for a cold front and some rainy weather!

Scrapes and rubs opening up on 2 of our places, still not seeing much sign on one of the farms. Bring on December and hot does!


----------



## southGAlefty

Saw an absolute giant this morning crossing the road before daylight. With 2 does. North/east part of Grady county


----------



## joedublin

We had 130 acres of peanuts planted, and now harvested. Even after harvesting there are literally thousands of peanuts still left in the ground and the deer are really after them. Should be a good, productive  season in the peanut fields.


----------



## joedublin

Anybody around Cairo or Bainbridge seeing any movement now, I plan on being there next weekend. Lots and LOTS of tracks on the land. Thanks!


----------



## southGAlefty

Good movement and have pictures of bucks with does, the big buck I saw crossing road last week was with a doe. Mighty early for that in my experience. Watched 2 2.5 year old bucks Friday night dogging a doe.


----------



## southGAlefty

White oaks are falling right now in Grady and the deer are on them. Only wish I had more time to hunt, this year has been tough on me for free time!

Come on December.


----------



## Pointpuller

No White Oaks on our property in South Grady but we have a few hundred Swamp Chestnut Oaks.  None of them made enough to concentrate any activity this year.  Water oaks, willow oaks and pin oaks made good this year.  Been good evening activity on Oaks and rape/oat plots, mornings been slow. Our property has been in a major drought for the last 3 months.  We need some rain.  Shaded plots look decent, sunny, sandy plots are barely hanging on.  Bears have decided to take up residence on our ground.  Turned over feeders and trail cam pics weekly.


----------



## southGAlefty

You got some rain today bud. My gauge at the house says 2" since I got up to go hunting this morning. Just what we needed. I've got a pic of bucks still grouped up almost in the city limits of Cairo this week. Other tracts in Grady they are making scrapes and rubs like crazy. Deer are unpredictable. Thankful for this rain and the cooler weather on the way.?


----------



## GaFlLine

*Calvary*

Noctunalism


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a pretty nice 10 point last night, he was bumping a group of does around at last light. I can't get pics to load for some reason so you'll have to take my word for it. 

This is the earliest I've ever seen a good buck working a doe/group of does. Take that for what it's worth. This was middle of Grady County.


----------



## Pointpuller

Congrats, looking forward to pics.  I was off today for Veterans day.  Had a 3pt under me and that was it.  Pulled a camera chip when I got down and had a good one yesterday at 8 AM in the scrape I was setting on.  If Veterans day was yesterday I would have a story to tell. S. Grady.


----------



## Tailfeather

Way to go lefty! I've seen more early rutting sign than normal too. Lots of scrapes, and daytime movement, etc. Had a 2.5 yo 7 point come through yest afternoon with his tongue hanging out, panting, and foaming at the mouth.


----------



## jimbar

I never knew there were bears in Grady County. Pointpuller, how far are you from Reno or Cairo?


----------



## joedublin

Tailfeather... what part of Grady are you hunting ? I'm starting to look around maybe for a new hunt club for next season....the powers in control of our land are starting to get to be not as friendly. Have seen only the start of one scrape on our land...really a slow season for us.


----------



## Pointpuller

Jimbar, we are in the very South part of Grady on the Ochlockonee River.  Every 4 or 5 years we would have a bear pass through and we would see his sign or get a pic, then he would move on.  Seems like they have set up on us this year.  Every week I check trail cams and feeders they are there.


----------



## Tailfeather

I'm in Reno


----------



## southGAlefty

Tailfeather said:


> Way to go lefty! I've seen more early rutting sign than normal too. Lots of scrapes, and daytime movement, etc. Had a 2.5 yo 7 point come through yest afternoon with his tongue hanging out, panting, and foaming at the mouth.



Fun to see so early but I hope they hold off til December, I love hunting them around Christmas time. I've been sick all week since fooling with my buck in the rain Monday night. Typing this from the Drs. Office now so maybe they'll get me worked out and I can get back after them this weekend. Never tagged out with 2 good bucks, sure would be fun to try!


----------



## Joelb07

Hoping this weekends low temps gets things on a good roll


----------



## southGAlefty

Young bucks chasing this week in Grady.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Starting to chase in Thomas county.


----------



## joedublin

Biggest one I saw this past weekend was a beautiful 6 point...he'll be a really good one next year ! Right now I need a big, fat, tasty doe for my freezer.


----------



## southGAlefty

Grunted up a 2.5 year old 6 pt yesterday morning. He was all bowed up walking in and made a scrape 100 yards out. Pretty cool, still not seeing any wide open chasing or anything. Mostly baby bucks nudging doe groups around some. Prob a couple weeks out still.


----------



## joedublin

Lefty....I think you've got it exactly right....Dec.10 has always been a lucky day for me in Grady County. I believe it's gonna be the same this year ! Hope you get a big one, too !


----------



## R and D

We are seeing lots of 2 and 3yo bucks trying to chase, don't think most of the does are ready yet, one of our members did jump up a shooter walking to a stand that was bedded with a doe. The next week should be really good...deff time to be in the stand in Thomas co


----------



## Joelb07

My wife shot a nice buck last night in thomas county near ochlocknee. He came in Trailing a doe


----------



## southGAlefty

Have heard of several very good deer coming from Thomas County this last week. I'm interested to see what the River Creek rut hunt this weekend looks like after its all said and done.


----------



## Pointpuller

Had my best sit ever on this property this morning South Grady.  First light had a smallish 10pt almost give it up.  15-25 yds. for 30 minutes eating acorns.  After he left a Yearling came trotting by with 2 does.  A medium 8pt. came trailing them nose to the ground about 4 minutes behind at 35yds.  Then a big 8 with 18" inside spread cruised behind me at 35yds.  Next an old wide 6pt Ive got lots of pics of put on a show.  He worked a scrape and then tore up 2 rubs.  From 6:30-10:45 I had steady action all inside of 40yds.  What a morning but this recurve hunting is tough!!!  Never turned loose an arrow.


----------



## Tailfeather

Fantastic morning, pointpuller. Kinda fun with those trad bows, ain't it?


----------



## Pointpuller

Im having a blast Tailfeather but the freezer is getting low.  I will be in same stand tomorrow with stick and string but my wife will be 30yds. from me in a ladder stand I set up for her after the wild sit I had last time.  She is toting a little more heat.  All four shooters from last Saturday will be in her range.


----------



## Tailfeather

I hear you. I hope both of you get one!


----------



## southGAlefty

How's the hunting guys? Haven't been in about a week


----------



## sghoghunter

southGAlefty said:


> How's the hunting guys? Haven't been in about a week



I'm wondering the same thing. We will be down there sunday afternoon and I got a gut feeling that next week is gonna be a good week


----------



## Pointpuller

Been great.  Not sure why but our bucks are ahead of normal.  Its usually between Dec. 15 and Christmas.  Ive had 2 sure enough good chases and another member has had 2 also.  2 mature bucks killed on our place last weekend, both after does.  Im getting closer but haven't quite sealed the deal.  Gone be warm this weekend but the Calendar is right so I will be after them.


----------



## southGAlefty

I just watched a nice 2.5 year old 6 point I've been letting walk breed a doe. Talk about awesome. Crazy thing is I watched her feed in the plot by herself for 15 mins and she never acted squirrelly at all. He bumped her into the edge of the woods and she stood for him. Very cool.


----------



## southGAlefty

Pretty slow weekend for me. I did pass up a nice 2.5 year old 8 pt Saturday morning but it was slow other than that. This week should kick it off hard, especially with the weather that is shaping up towards the middle-end of the week.


----------



## southGAlefty

It's supposed to be the rut and you guys ain't said a peep. What's up??


----------



## Tailfeather

Haven't been able to go much in the last week, and when I did I've been quail hunting. About to head in now. All kinda scrapes on my place. Really gonna hit it hard the next few days and the week after Christmas. We'll see!


----------



## sghoghunter

I was down around bainbridge last week and the deer were moving real good Thursday. I had 6 bucks chasing one doe Thursday afternoon.


----------



## slipknot

southGAlefty said:


> It's supposed to be the rut and you guys ain't said a peep. What's up??



These temperatures arent' exactly helping things.


----------



## southGAlefty

slipknot said:


> These temperatures arent' exactly helping things.



Can't argue with that but they still gotta do what they do. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## sghoghunter

I watched 6 racked bucks chase one doe in circles last Thursday


----------



## southGAlefty

It's going on this week guys. I passed a 3.5 year old 8 pt that was broken up Tuesday afternoon. Up cruising in the rain. Don't let the temps and moon phase discourage you. Make the best of this time of year it only comes once a year!


----------



## Mlangston8

What part of Cairo do you hunt in southGAlefty? I hunt a little south of Cairo and haven't seen jack squat the past two days. Went on vacation for 11 days and came back the 26th hoping the time away took some pressure off the deer, but it apparently scared em all away!


----------



## Mlangston8

Also hunt in the very northern part of Florida and all my deer there are nocturnal. Have a good young 9 and thick 8 but only have pics in the middle of the night.


----------



## joedublin

I'm counting on the best  part of the rut being the last week of our season....Jan.3-10. I plan on hunting that entire week. Really need to put a couple in the freezer to last us until next season.


----------



## southGAlefty

Mlangston8 said:


> What part of Cairo do you hunt in southGAlefty? I hunt a little south of Cairo and haven't seen jack squat the past two days. Went on vacation for 11 days and came back the 26th hoping the time away took some pressure off the deer, but it apparently scared em all away!



Central part of the county and north eastern part of the county.


----------



## slipknot

joedublin said:


> I'm counting on the best  part of the rut being the last week of our season....Jan.3-10. I plan on hunting that entire week. Really need to put a couple in the freezer to last us until next season.



I believe it will actually be the week after.


----------



## Mlangston8

Rut is going on now at my place in Miller County and picking up!! Just driving back to Tallahassee and saw a 6 point nose down hauling tail in a peanut field! Finally some cold weather!!


----------



## joedublin

Those fish and game idiots really hurt us by taking those 5 days off the end of the season...that's the week that I shot my big 8-point last year while he and another 8-point were out in  the  field chasing does. We really need a later starting and closing date here in Cairo-Whigham.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Ditto*

I sent a note to our local state representative pointing out that we should have state regions defined for seasons, not one size fits all - mountains, coast, middle, southwest Ga in particular...

Yeah, last year we could have been out there this week, understand only one night below 32 and only four mornings below 50 all season long.


----------



## southGAlefty

joedublin said:


> Those fish and game idiots really hurt us by taking those 5 days off the end of the season...that's the week that I shot my big 8-point last year while he and another 8-point were out in  the  field chasing does. We really need a later starting and closing date here in Cairo-Whigham.



Not that I disagree with you but I personally saw rutting activity among the bigger bucks on the places I hunt all the way from the second week of November up until the week of Christmas which was the last time I went. I think from your posts you don't live up here so obviously your time in the woods is limited, which is unfortunate because the rutting activity I saw was sporadic to say the least and in all kinds of weather. You really can't pinpoint it to a 5-7 day span, it's a matter of simply being in the right place at the right time. It really was like turning a light switch off and on. The more you are able to go, the better your chances of experiencing the rut. 

All that said, I think the extreme SW part of the state is getting screwed over with the way the season is now. I don't necessarily think Grady falls into that category though.


----------



## Tailfeather

You fellows seeing or hearing any birds? Got a fair number on one tract, but my go to property is pretty slim for the second year in a row.


----------



## Mako22

southGAlefty said:


> Not that I disagree with you but I personally saw rutting activity among the bigger bucks on the places I hunt all the way from the second week of November up until the week of Christmas which was the last time I went. I think from your posts you don't live up here so obviously your time in the woods is limited, which is unfortunate because the rutting activity I saw was sporadic to say the least and in all kinds of weather. You really can't pinpoint it to a 5-7 day span, it's a matter of simply being in the right place at the right time. It really was like turning a light switch off and on. The more you are able to go, the better your chances of experiencing the rut.
> 
> All that said, I think the extreme SW part of the state is getting screwed over with the way the season is now. I don't necessarily think Grady falls into that category though.



Joe does not live up here but he hunts a lot up here and usually stays 7-8 days per trip with much of that time in the woods. He has about 16 years on his current club so I expect he knows when the rut is. Also he usually kills a big one every year during the rut. When I'm 80+ years old I hope I'm going after em like Joe still is.


----------



## southGAlefty

Tailfeather said:


> You fellows seeing or hearing any birds? Got a fair number on one tract, but my go to property is pretty slim for the second year in a row.



I haven't seen or heard any birds yet but the sign is there. The farmer planted our place in corn Saturday. I'm looking forward to it though for sure.


----------



## southGAlefty

Woodsman69 said:


> Joe does not live up here but he hunts a lot up here and usually stays 7-8 days per trip with much of that time in the woods. He has about 16 years on his current club so I expect he knows when the rut is. Also he usually kills a big one every year during the rut. When I'm 80+ years old I hope I'm going after em like Joe still is.



Hope I didn't come off as being condescending. I was just reporting what I saw and have seen growing up and hunting here for the last 20+ years. I've killed my fair share of big bucks too, all in Grady Co. I was trying to offer my experience as a way to help. Sorry if it came off any other way.


----------



## R and D

Been hearing and seeing strutters at both places I hunt in Thomas...they are fired up.


----------



## Mako22

southGAlefty said:


> Hope I didn't come off as being condescending. I was just reporting what I saw and have seen growing up and hunting here for the last 20+ years. I've killed my fair share of big bucks too, all in Grady Co. I was trying to offer my experience as a way to help. Sorry if it came off any other way.



Nah you didn't I was just trying to point out that even though he doesn't live here he does spend a lot of time in the woods on his club.


----------

